# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BSTPRO 4.00 Released

## mohamed73

*mproved*   Re-degisned software framework, improved loading speed. Added USB dongle login feature. Added backup device primary parition table for XIAOMI, VIVO, OPPO Partition Tool. Improved qualcomm EDL mode sahara protocol communicating stability. Added read device information while operating in qualcomm devices. Fixed Samsung flashing, unlocking bugs for some devices. *Added*  VIVO IQOO Flashing, Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or  root), Factory Reseting, Factory Reseting without loss data, Partition  tool for read/erase/write any specific partitions, baseband data  backup/clear.VIVO IQOO NEO Flashing, Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without  adb or root), Factory Reseting, Factory Reseting without loss data,  Partition tool for read/erase/write any specific partitions, baseband  data backup/clear.VIVO Z5 Flashing, Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or  root), Factory Reseting, Factory Reseting without loss data, Partition  tool for read/erase/write any specific partitions, baseband data  backup/clear.VIVO V9 Pro Flashing, Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb  or root), Factory Reseting, Factory Reseting without loss data,  Partition tool for read/erase/write any specific partitions, baseband  data backup/clear.VIVO Y89 Flashing, Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or  root), Factory Reseting, Factory Reseting without loss data, Partition  tool for read/erase/write any specific partitions, baseband data  backup/clear.VIVO Z1 Flashing, Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or  root), Factory Reseting, Factory Reseting without loss data, Partition  tool for read/erase/write any specific partitions, baseband data  backup/clear.VIVO Z1 Youth Flashing, Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without  adb or root), Factory Reseting, Factory Reseting without loss data,  Partition tool for read/erase/write any specific partitions, baseband  data backup/clear.VIVO Y53 Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO Y53L Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO Y55A Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO Y55S Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO Y55L Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO X9L Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO X9 Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO X9I Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO X9S Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO X9SL Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO X9 Plus Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO X9 PlusL Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO X9S Plus Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO X9S PlusL Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or  root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO Y66 Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO Y66L Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO Y66I Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO Y66IA Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO Y79A Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO Y79L Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO V7 Plus Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO Y85 Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO Y85A Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO V9 Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO V9 Lite Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO X20 Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO X20L Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO X20A Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO X20 Plus Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO X20 PlusL Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or  root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO X20 PlusUD Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or  root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO X21 Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO X21A Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO X21UD Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO X21UDA Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO X7 Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO X7L Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO Y51 Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO Y51A Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO Y51E Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO Y51N Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss dataVIVO Y51tL Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.VIVO Y51L Unlocking screen lock in EDL mode(without adb or root), Factory Reseting without loss data, covert to full netcom.

----------

